# Where can I go for Rp's?(And not necessarily sex ones >.>)



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't Rped in forever, and I just need a finger pointing in the right direction. 
PS: I'm designing a Rhino Beetle suit, here is where my reference pics are. If you have any good ones post em!
I have a large project ahead of me, and I need any help.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/84125-My-Idea-for-a-Suit..(not-really-going-to-be-considered-furry-tho.)?highlight=


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 8, 2010)

Furaffinity Forums does not comperhend RP.

Out.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Furaffinity Forums does not comperhend RP.
> 
> Out.


Fair enough, end of subject.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.unicornsvisions.com/forum/

http://roleplayzoom.proboards.com/index.cgi  ... not very many members or threads here, so we could definitely use more members.

http://www.rhjunior.com/Forum/index.php  ...  RP stuff is at the bottom.

And I have a few more I could provide, though these should be enough.


----------



## Surgat (Oct 8, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/48781-Roleplaying-Sites


----------

